# tippler



## mikaeel (Apr 27, 2012)

hi everyone, if anyone can help I have tipplers they were flying for 10min, then someone told me to change their food to barley only, now i give them berley only 3 times a week for past 3 weeks they increased the time by another 10min so i fly them twice a day. How can i get 3 to 5 hrs from them. I am feeding them once a day apart from barley i give them breeding mix which they love,


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Are they young Bird Or Old .I have young birds Flying 4hour no special Feeding.


----------



## mikaeel (Apr 27, 2012)

Young birds 1 to 2 yrs old,one pair laid 1 egg 5 days ago after sitting for day she broked it so that pair is also flying with the kit , one bird is old paired with 4 month old hen and one is male not paired also one pair is sitting on eggs male usually sits and his hen also flies with kit so total of 6 birds flying


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Did you get these Bird? If they were lock up and never Flown then that chould be the problem they get Stiff.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

rx9s said:


> Did you get these Bird? If they were lock up and never Flown then that chould be the problem they get Stiff.


Yeah sounds like thats the case to me, What about locking them up, concentrating on breeding a small kit of young birds 3 - 7 is a good amount to start with and then add or eliminate birds as needed. its a lot about watching the birds to see which ones are bringing the group down, get rid of them and keep the birds that look keen to go up.

Or just keep them flying, breed from them but fly the young seperate so they do not learn the bad habits of the older birds.


----------



## mikaeel (Apr 27, 2012)

yes these birds were never flown, is it possible to fix them or not? just today i picked only the best flyers (3) birds they gave me one hrs and 20min but hawks came atleast 15 of them so my birds went really high and came back after 1hr 20min and one came back after few hrs i m thinking he was sitting somewhere. you guys are very help full thanks for help.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Thats positive, I would say with an hour long fly there is hope. Keep flying those birds together and see if they increase. I would still suggest flying any young birds seperately and try to install good habits in from word go.

Hawks are a good thing in a way, It helps get them up high, Now you just need them to stay up.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

What is your goal? What are you trying to achieve with your birds? You will never get good time out of your birds flying them every day. Competition flyers do not fly there birds as much as people might think. I read it is very rare to see an old bird ( 1 year old or older) fly in more than one timed fly that whole season. They also don't take them out much either. Theres a whole lot that goes into competetion flying and not much in casual.

In all honesty though you need to read up on the matter yourself. Here is a good page of information

http://jack.tipplers.com/frm_articles.htm

Click all articles and go to the one saying "Becoming involved in tipplers"


----------



## mikaeel (Apr 27, 2012)

i m a biggner, I am far away from compition flying, I have 10 tipplers and 5 pakistani tipplers, my goal is to fly them together so my tippler goes high in the sky with my pakistani birds for 3 to 5 hrs. article was good, I was flying them more then once a day casue they were giving me only 10 min flying time then they were sitting on a roof so i traind them to come on my call after 10min flying i call them in and i would fly them again in evening for 10min, if i get 1hrs fly time from my bird then i give them a day rest. what do think of barley use should i keep giving them or should i just give them tippler mix once a day.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well I'm pretty relaxed about feed. Jack in one of the article thinks its really bad for young growing birds. I like to feed a complete healthy seed and grain mix once a day for the flyers. If you have breeders they need a good mix no matter what and fed twice a day.

I would stop flyer the two breeds together immediately, also. Do your Pakistanis stay with your English tipplers or just scattered? The English Tippler will fly high all by themselves. The way some fly (like mine) is by starting out low, maybe 100-200 meters. They fly like that for 20 minutes or so and then they go up to where you can still see them flapping there wings if you watch. Supposedly the "pins" is where you see no wing flapping or equilavent to making pin dots on a paper and holding it out and looking at it. I've never had that but the next step below. They may stay up there for awhile then come to a medium or low hight mine will come just over the loft where you think they will drop then they just slowly work there way back up into the sky again. That is how they are supposed to fly to get good time,Atleast some strains. You just want them to go up and down, up and down. If you fly them a lot (like myself) then you get a lot less of that and more low, med range flying. Medium range flying being somewhere around 300-400 meters. Might seem high to some people. Anyways let the two breeds fly seperate and get the best out of each on its own. There's a member on here who has both breeds and flys them in Canada also named Gurbir. Hopefully he comes around to seeing this as he can help you.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Where in Canada are you from?

Could you post some pictures of your birds and who did you get them from? Tipplers especially can be passed for being good birds but they may not be. My birds without any special feed give 2-3 hours easily. Just PM message me if you need help


----------



## mikaeel (Apr 27, 2012)

thanks print tippler, i red jacks article use of barley, i will mix it with tippler mix. YOu are right they do scattered every time when i fly them together, otherwise they are in flock together. mine do go up and down but i have to keep flaging them but after 20 min even if i flag them they will sit on roof which is 2 houses down and then i have to call them in cause i don't want hawk to attack them i don't know if its a good idea i never let them sit out maybe they want to fly again after short break, what's your thought on that and should i give them a day gap even if they are only flying for 10 or 20min.


----------



## mikaeel (Apr 27, 2012)

thanks gurbir, I am in milton, ontario I c you r in BC beautiful place i was there last year. since i am new in this game i bought these from diffrent people for 10 dollar each for tippler, for pakistani i paid 30 dollars, pakistani's do fly high and they give me around 1hrs fly time, when i fly them together pakistani birds come down with my tipplers some times. I don't think i can get good tippler for 10 dollars i will post some pics tomorrow, i am not sure of diffrence of good tippler and bad.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

mikaeel said:


> thanks print tippler, i red jacks article use of barley, i will mix it with tippler mix. YOu are right they do scattered every time when i fly them together, otherwise they are in flock together. mine do go up and down but i have to keep flaging them but after 20 min even if i flag them they will sit on roof which is 2 houses down and then i have to call them in cause i don't want hawk to attack them i don't know if its a good idea i never let them sit out maybe they want to fly again after short break, what's your thought on that and should i give them a day gap even if they are only flying for 10 or 20min.



I wouldn't flag them right now. Maybe put seed out on your roof if you want to make sure they don't land somewhere else. I have never really had to much of a problem with it only had a new bird drop down somewhere by itself. As for the gap it all really depends. Your birds are not in the best shape. Having birds trapped in lofts for years and then letting them out is not recommend by anyone. Your not going to have them be top notch flyers. Although I have had acouple do real well. Really I would just breed the birds you got that are of age and then work young birds. Your birds could be just fine and just out of shape because they never delevoped good wing muscle. 10 dollars birds are just fine. Most tipplers in circulation are not awful, they can fly well. People set prices on there birds to there own accord. In new york there are so many pigeon breeders so close together and they breed on such a large scale (given space) that the more common breeds value goes way down. Tipplers are a very popular breed to keep there because of the roof top battles. They use tipplers or flights or a combination of the two or more. Going to pigeon speciality stores and selling or auctioning of birds so often they only are worth 10 dollars now for most birds.


----------

